# kisky/ drury land



## accboy (Apr 24, 2011)

just wondering what counties they hunt in and how much land do you think they actually hunt and the lakoskys. just curious. im not lookin to go find them.


----------



## 181052 (May 12, 2010)

I'm no expert and never met the folks and admire and respect the kisky's. I understand their land to be first a row crop farm, about 3K acres. They are out of Leon, IA....Decatur County. I think the Dury's are N. MO in county/s bordering IA.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Brent Thie (Dec 30, 2006)

Don't get me started in "land" these people along with another Iowa couple lock up in southern Iowa. $$$$, sponsers and celebs..


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

accboy said:


> just wondering what counties they hunt in and how much land do you think they actually hunt and the lakoskys. just curious. im not lookin to go find them.


Why?


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ive never met the kiskys but I've been by their house dozens of times met them on the road, they live 10 12 miles from leon and I know they hunt decatur and some of wayne county.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Dont know but I wish I could hunt even 5 acres of their land!


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Laksokys own 6000 acres around salem Iowa, all of thier groiund is with 45 minutes of there hunting shack.

Kiskys are in Leon, Iowa, they own around 1500 acres and lease some ground.


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

I was thinkin' one of the Drury's lived near Van Wert, IA. Not sure if that is still Clarke county or the county to the South.

OlGord


----------



## arkiep&yhunter (Jul 29, 2006)

Brent Thie said:


> Don't get me started in "land" these people along with another Iowa couple lock up in southern Iowa. $$$$, sponsers and celebs..


Free country....outbid them...buy your own. They did


----------



## dandu005 (Mar 20, 2011)

6000 acres of hunting land?!?!?!?! Is some of that tillable, farmed land? not just their plots I mean commercially farmed?


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Mar 10, 2004)

Brent Thie said:


> Don't get me started in "land" these people along with another Iowa couple lock up in southern Iowa. $$$$, sponsers and celebs..


not dogging this comment at all... but if i had the money... i'd buy up as many acres in prime areas as i could...

from what i've read, the Drurys started small and grew their company into what it is now... i wish i could do that...

Mark zuckerberg (sp) created facebook, a TRUE monopoly... maybe if i was trying to create my own social networking site... i'd be mad and jealous i didnt think of facebook first.

and really... i cant imagine how awesome it would be to have Jim Thome's salary for even 1 year, let alone a career that is approaching 600 homers. his highest paid year was $15,666,666... with a career salary of $138,461,667!.... how much land and hunting would you do with that once you retired?! 



back on the topic the OP started... i've wondered the same myself... 
i've actually tried searching for their address even... i live in michigan... but i wanted to scope out their land on Google Earth!!


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

chrisjan_81 said:


> not dogging this comment at all... but if i had the money... i'd buy up as many acres in prime areas as i could...
> 
> from what i've read, the Drurys started small and grew their company into what it is now... i wish i could do that...
> 
> ...



Good post, along with some great points. With that being said no matter who you are or what you are doing if you had the chance to buy 6000 acres ANYONE would do it in a heartbeat! Thats just the way we are.....


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

dandu005 said:


> 6000 acres of hunting land?!?!?!?! Is some of that tillable, farmed land? not just their plots I mean commercially farmed?


im not sure whats tillable or not, my best guess would be its 50/50, thats what people who buy land for hunting are looking for.


Land in southern Iowa used to be ungodly cheap, just as it was in WC IL. Its still not unbuyable, people seem to cry to much becasue of what others have.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjan_81 said:


> not dogging this comment at all... but if i had the money... i'd buy up as many acres in prime areas as i could...
> 
> from what i've read, the Drurys started small and grew their company into what it is now... i wish i could do that...
> 
> ...





Thomes has some sweet hunting groundin IL, im sure hes all set for prime hunting once he retires, his dad and brother take real good care of that ground


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

Define cheap?


----------



## DownHillSteve (Jul 1, 2011)

chrisjan_81 said:


> Mark zuckerberg (sp) created facebook, a TRUE monopoly... maybe if i was trying to create my own social networking site... i'd be mad and jealous i didnt think of facebook first.


This post is an EPIC FAIL on so many levels. Have you ever heard of myspace or any of the 1,000,000's of other social networking sights? You can go out and create one now in fact. Some are not as popular as Facebook and have little to no usage. Facebook is simply the best but it is NOT a monopoly. You probably think Standard Oil was evil too...I mean they were such a great business they drove the price of oil products so low it bankrupted the other companies in competition who then got the GOV'T to break it up so they could make money again. You'd have to be crazy to want to pay less for better things. That's what capitalism is, paying off the Gov't to get them to give special laws and incentives so you can charge more for inferior products!

The ONLY way a monopoly can exist is with the enforcement of government. For example: Money creation, Power, Land Line Phone, Cable, Radio stations, Teevee Stations, etc.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

DownHillSteve said:


> This post is an EPIC FAIL on so many levels. Have you ever heard of myspace or any of the 1,000,000's of other social networking sights? You can go out and create one now in fact. Some are not as popular as Facebook and have little to no usage. Facebook is simply the best but it is NOT a monopoly. You probably think Standard Oil was evil too...I mean they were such a great business they drove the price of oil products so low it bankrupted the other companies in competition who then got the GOV'T to break it up so they could make money again. You'd have to be crazy to want to pay less for better things. That's what capitalism is, paying off the Gov't to get them to give special laws and incentives so you can charge more for inferior products!
> 
> The ONLY way a monopoly can exist is with the enforcement of government. For example: Money creation, Power, Land Line Phone, Cable, Radio stations, Teevee Stations, etc.


Facebook has control on the Social media market. 


OP to create big bucks you need land and food sources so I would say it is a mix of Tillable, CRP, and Woods. 

Why do people complain about what others have. Brent Thie for example....


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

I think i read a couple years ago that the lakoskys had 5000 acres and 500 acres of food plots.But they also have alot of other hunter each year hunting with them.They are definately doing something right.


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

I have heard some of these guys(Lakoskys)...control land that investers have bought. Ex: Blake Shelton, Rascal Flatts. I do not know how true that is though.


----------



## DownHillSteve (Jul 1, 2011)

DocMort said:


> Facebook has control on the Social media market.
> 
> 
> OP to create big bucks you need land and food sources so I would say it is a mix of Tillable, CRP, and Woods.
> ...


they only have 'control' via choice of the users...soon another new cooler one will come out and unless uncle sam stops them they will flood over to it.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok, well lets look at it like this, yes they have control via choice, via users choice, Look at memberships on there and active users and you can add all the other social networks up and not have as many as face book


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

Buckhorn70 said:


> I have heard some of these guys(Lakoskys)...control land that investers have bought. Ex: Blake Shelton, Rascal Flatts. I do not know how true that is though.


Smart move. Then the investers can show people the big deer shot off the land by the big time hunters. that helps resale.


----------



## PSEXS (Apr 30, 2010)

wow 6000 acres..."drools"


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

There is no need to speculate. Land Records are public information. If your interested just look it up. Its all there, mortgages, location, buyer, seller, price.

www.iowalandrecords.org

Just register and do a grantee search under the last name of the owner your interested in.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Lakoskys own about 6000 and lease about 2000 more. It is a profitable farm in addition to teh hunting. They got in at the right time, are very good at what they do, and have a good business model that's why they are so successful. I have hunted on land that orders their land. It's great stuff and very well managed. One of the smartest decisions they ever made was to let the local law enforcement officers hunt their land. It really helps keep the riff raff and the poaching down. 

Kiskys live near Leon Iowa and they are primarily farmers who have turned a passion for big bucks into an empire. Once again it is about being the right right place at the right time and knowing how to capitalize on it. 

Drury's own land in a lot of places in Iowa and Missouri. They own a lot of land west of Van Wert in Decatur county, Iowa. I have hunted near there and watched bucks walk across their land that wouldn't come onto the property that I hunted. They have done some things to prevent bucks crossing back and forth. I know one place where they piled up downed trees 15-20 feet high for about 1/4 mile that keeps the bucks from crossing off their land. A person can't hardly get over that barrier, much less a deer. 

These people have all made a lot of money by playing the cards they are dealt very well and managing the land well. There's no point in being jealous of them, but I am anyway.... just a little.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Whack/Stack said:


> Lakoskys own about 6000 and lease about 2000 more. It is a profitable farm in addition to teh hunting. They got in at the right time, are very good at what they do, and have a good business model that's why they are so successful. I have hunted on land that orders their land. It's great stuff and very well managed. One of the smartest decisions they ever made was to let the local law enforcement officers hunt their land. It really helps keep the riff raff and the poaching down.
> 
> Kiskys live near Leon Iowa and they are primarily farmers who have turned a passion for big bucks into an empire. Once again it is about being the right right place at the right time and knowing how to capitalize on it.
> 
> ...


Well said and me to, just a lot. I have met all of them once and everyone was very nice and just good folks.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

I hunted near one of the Drury farm in North MO. I believe it was in Schulyer county but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Whack/Stack said:


> Lakoskys own about 6000 and lease about 2000 more. It is a profitable farm in addition to teh hunting. They got in at the right time, are very good at what they do, and have a good business model that's why they are so successful. I have hunted on land that orders their land. It's great stuff and very well managed. One of the smartest decisions they ever made was to let the local law enforcement officers hunt their land. It really helps keep the riff raff and the poaching down.
> 
> Kiskys live near Leon Iowa and they are primarily farmers who have turned a passion for big bucks into an empire. Once again it is about being the right right place at the right time and knowing how to capitalize on it.
> 
> ...


Really? That seems to be a touch excessive- why not just put up a fence?


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Binney59 said:


> Really? That seems to be a touch excessive- why not just put up a fence?


So you can't bash them for hunting "high fence"


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> Free country....outbid them...buy your own. They did


X2, I hate haters.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

So everyone is mad now about the 15-20 ft high log jam, heck man made funnels try it and see if it works.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

DocMort said:


> So everyone is mad now about the 15-20 ft high log jam, heck man made funnels try it and see if it works.


crazy effective... we do that on our food plots along the edges. it funnels deer into entering the plot where we can set up on them better.


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

A friend of mine, a very dedicated trophy hunter purchased a small Iowa property in a area known for big deer. He developed his homestead and a wealthy trophy hunter had bought the surrounding land who he then sold out to. His comment
There are big deer everywhere, some are just harder to find.
What he has done is reverted back to his old trophy hunting methods. finding big deer on small secluded properties and hunting them
instead of growing his own. No leases, just handshakes and thank, yous
When I say this; he is one of a handfull of guys who has killed dozens of B and C deer with a bow for over 30 years


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have no doubt about the effectiveness, but piling logs 20 feet tall seems like a lot of lumber just to keep deer from moving that way. To each his own.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Binney59 said:


> I have no doubt about the effectiveness, but piling logs 20 feet tall seems like a lot of lumber just to keep deer from moving that way. To each his own.


not 20 feet, for us at least, but just the downed logs from clearing room for the food plot.


----------



## Tex21 (Jun 5, 2010)

Piling the logs is probably cheaper than building a fence and keep up with a fence. All you need is a dozer for a couple of days to push debris and logs into a pile thats big enough to last for a good while. They also are preventing people from seeing the deer from the highway and shooting them.

Do these guys actually farm all of this land themselves or do yall know if they lease the farming rights to a farmer? I believe I heard on t.v the kiskys actually farm.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats what it sounds like to me, we call them wind rows here. Ive seen on Drury outdoors where they cleared a tract of land to put in food plots. I've been helping my dad clear land this summer from some of the logging to open up more pasture land. From first hand experience, it doesnt take much to make a 1/4 mile long wind row thats 15' tall when you are clearing land to farm it. They make good bedding/browse as well. 1 year of growth allows, weeds, briars, honey suckle, and wildberries all over that pile of logs. There is normally a lot of dirt in pushed in with the limbs, and tree tops, and hollow logs and undesirables with little to no market value.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

As the owner of a business that I started from scratch withot a dime of an money from anyone (except for the bank loan on which I had put up my house and car as collateral), and the owner of a measley 72 acres of hunting ground that I scrimped and saved to pay for, I take my hat off to both the Kriskys and the Laskowsky's. All the more power to them. They built a business model that works well and at some point in time (including the present) have a great deal at risk (payroll, taxes, bank loans, equipment loans, insurance liability, etc.) to do what they do. They are one scandal, accidental or intentional law violation away from losing everything they have and their business going down the drain and a number of people who depend on them for incomes are out of work. Is not all as tied-up-in-a bow neat as it appears on TV. Until one has started, run and taken the risks of being in business one shouldn't belittle the efforts of those who have. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## acehunter (Jan 16, 2006)

It seems unfair somewhat there is a difference between trying to control there path and not letting them leave. They always said 100 % fair chase. I guess id have to see it but that doesn't seem like its fair chase. Part of managing land is making your property somewhere deer want to stay which they do I know but that seems overkill and not right in my opinion.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

acehunter said:


> It seems unfair somewhat there is a difference between trying to control there path and not letting them leave. They always said 100 % fair chase. I guess id have to see it but that doesn't seem like its fair chase. Part of managing land is making your property somewhere deer want to stay which they do I know but that seems overkill and not right in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


The steer are still able to leave but that just creates a man made funnel you all have obviously never tried something like that. It works amazing and it is very simple


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Im not jealous of them....Good for them. wish I could hunt with them or their land someday.
But seriously, If I hear the term: "I'm Pumped" from the Kisky's..I will puke!


----------



## acehunter (Jan 16, 2006)

DocMort said:


> The steer are still able to leave but that just creates a man made funnel you all have obviously never tried something like that. It works amazing and it is very simple


I'm all for the man made funnels and have tried it but from what it seems that they are not doing a funnel as much as creating boundries for the deer. I mean it seems there is a difference to me I could be wrong like I said I have not seen it but with great land like they have (which id love to hunt) I don't see why they would put the barriers on the borders. If the deer can get out that's fine then and it seems like a good idea so people can't see it. I just was under the impression deer couldn get out from it beeing so high

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Binney59 said:


> I have no doubt about the effectiveness, but piling logs 20 feet tall seems like a lot of lumber just to keep deer from moving that way. To each his own.


The didn't pile logs, they bulldozed entire trees into a long row. Big difference. I just measured it on Google Earth. It is right at 1000 feet long and has a hole in the middle right where there is a creek crossing. There is a large crop field on the east side and a heavily wooded area on the west, with a bedding area in the middle of the wooded area. 

You could say that gap in the logs is a pretty good spot.....

One farmer owns (or owned... this was a dozen years ago) 70 acres right smack in the middle of all that drury land and he would not sell out. His 70 is all timber and has the best bedding cover. He gave me the keys to Drury's gate to drive across their land to get to his 70. I have since recognized some spots on their shows that I saw when I crossed their land. I have not been back there since maybe 1999 or 2000 I forget.


----------



## gdwhite2 (Oct 25, 2011)

acehunter said:


> I'm all for the man made funnels and have tried it but from what it seems that they are not doing a funnel as much as creating boundries for the deer. I mean it seems there is a difference to me I could be wrong like I said I have not seen it but with great land like they have (which id love to hunt) I don't see why they would put the barriers on the borders. If the deer can get out that's fine then and it seems like a good idea so people can't see it. I just was under the impression deer couldn get out from it beeing so high
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


As many acres as they have, a 1/4 mile line of logs will do nothing as far as preventing deer from leaving their property. It is nothing more than a deterrent or funnel like others have said.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

If I could pile up trees/brush to keep my deer from leaving, I would do it too.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

letting law enforcement hunt there land to keep people out is a good idea

Lee is such a stud!!!!


----------



## CrazyED (Dec 14, 2009)

You people are clueless if you think they are stacking logs to keep deer on their property and it's no way similar or even close to being like a high fence. It's just a simple way to manipulate the land so they can influence deer movement. Deer can go around it if they wish, it acts like a funnel. Many landowners do this kind of manipulation on property boundary to keep fence sitters from hunting property boundaries or from trespassers and poachers coming in. Plenty of scumbags will climb or duck under a fence but are often too lazy to go through the thick and nasty hinge cutting mess. If you hinge cut & stack a bunch of trees on top of each other the regrowth will generate some thick and nasty bedding areas. This is a very simple and common practice by many many land owners.


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

goathollow said:


> As the owner of a business that I started from scratch withot a dime of an money from anyone (except for the bank loan on which I had put up my house and car as collateral), and the owner of a measley 72 acres of hunting ground that I scrimped and saved to pay for, I take my hat off to both the Kriskys and the Laskowsky's. All the more power to them. They built a business model that works well and at some point in time (including the present) have a great deal at risk (payroll, taxes, bank loans, equipment loans, insurance liability, etc.) to do what they do. They are one scandal, accidental or intentional law violation away from losing everything they have and their business going down the drain and a number of people who depend on them for incomes are out of work. Is not all as tied-up-in-a bow neat as it appears on TV. Until one has started, run and taken the risks of being in business one shouldn't belittle the efforts of those who have. Just my opinion of course.


Well said. I could not agree more.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

CrazyED said:


> You people are clueless if you think they are stacking logs to keep deer on their property and it's no way similar or even close to being like a high fence. It's just a simple way to manipulate the land so they can influence deer movement. Deer can go around it if they wish, it acts like a funnel. Many landowners do this kind of manipulation on property boundary to keep fence sitters from hunting property boundaries or from trespassers and poachers coming in. Plenty of scumbags will climb or duck under a fence but are often too lazy to go through the thick and nasty hinge cutting mess. If you hinge cut & stack a bunch of trees on top of each other the regrowth will generate some thick and nasty bedding areas. This is a very simple and common practice by many many land owners.


Don't be jealous just because you can't do it.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds like there are some player haters on here. If you made millions per year, you would buy up all the prime hunting land you possibly could. I know I would. They worked hard for what they have. I would be happy with about 500 acres of prime whitetail paradise.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Thomes has some sweet hunting groundin IL, im sure hes all set for prime hunting once he retires, his dad and brother take real good care of that ground


Its currently for sale with WT properties. I think he may be moving from Pike to Fulton Co.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh and i have been to Marks Iowa farm in Decatur. Looked at purchasing a couple tracts next to it a few yrs back. I know he sold a BIG chunk of it to David Lindsey. I know at one time Mark owned a couple thousand acres there, Jared Lurk owned a couple hundred, Jay Gregory owned some, amongst others in that specific area. I know since i last looked at a plat some of the land has changed hands....ie Lindsey. Also Mark leased a lot of land as well.

Not saying it is right or wrong, I could care less really, but I did see in many areas along county roads Mark had a bunch of round bales along his border. They seemed to stretch a long ways.


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU (May 20, 2003)

It all started with first time in, and exploded


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Even though I can't afford it I got bored and googled whitetail land in Illinoise for sale. The prices weren't as bad as I thought. Seems it was like 3-4000 an acre. Am I missing something? I figured it would be much higher.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

G20 said:


> Even though I can't afford it I got bored and googled whitetail land in Illinoise for sale. The prices weren't as bad as I thought. Seems it was like 3-4000 an acre. Am I missing something? I figured it would be much higher.


Thats par for course.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

G20 said:


> Even though I can't afford it I got bored and googled whitetail land in Illinoise for sale. The prices weren't as bad as I thought. Seems it was like 3-4000 an acre. Am I missing something? I figured it would be much higher.


The land I hunt in Pike county was bought for $450 an acre in 1990. So the farm that cost $93,600 in 1990 is now worth somewhere from $624,000 to $832,000. That's why people don't like it.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's what land runs around here in rural areas. I figured it would be 2-3 times that on prime land in IL.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Okay, I hunted within miles of Don Kisky's property in southern Iowa. It is prime territory. I talked to many of the locals and depending on who you talk to, the Kisky's are either loved or hated in the area.

People are always wanting to know about the land they own. Don Kisky isn't worried about that. Guess what he's interested in? The land he controls.

Here's the tactic: Buy up all the farms that surrounds his property and beyond. Re-sell that property at a *lower cost* with the agreement it will be a working farm. There is also an agreement that he (Kisky) has exclusive 
hunting rights to all the property and the property can not be sold with out his permission. This is all in the buyers contract when he re-sells the property.

What this does is plain and simple. It let's Kisky control all the property around him. The QDM he practices on his own place is now safer because he owns the hunting rights to all the property around him. Smart? Yes.

However, the beauty of this all is the farmer who owns the land helps in planting of food plots on that property (yes, Don pays him for this) and also helps manage the property.

The genius of this though is this...Don isn't responsible for any of the taxes assocaited with the property. Remember, he owns the hunting rights to the land, not the land itself.

He's free and clear. He gets what he wants in hunting rights and the farmer gets what he wants in buying the property at a reduced price. Everyone is happy.

Everyone that is except the local hunters, who now have much hate for Kisky since he controls just about that whole area and that leaves them out in the cold.

Without the money to buy these farms in the first place, this could never happen. You can't blame Kisky for being smart with his money and his practices.

However, it is a shame for everyday hunters like most of us that just want to hunt and enjoy ourselves. Hard to do when land access is starting to dwindle.

With a few rare exceptions, the knocking on doors days to gain access have been long gone for years. My experiences have been you're more likely to get
a shotgun escort than to get a smile and a handshake.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Prime tillable in IL can be 12-14k per acre. Recreational generally runs 3-5. I screwed up and missed an auction a few weeks ago with low turnout that 80 acres brought 2 an acre.


G20 said:


> That's what land runs around here in rural areas. I figured it would be 2-3 times that on prime land in IL.


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

Whack/Stack said:


> Lakoskys own about 6000 and lease about 2000 more. It is a profitable farm in addition to teh hunting. They got in at the right time, are very good at what they do, and have a good business model that's why they are so successful. I have hunted on land that orders their land. It's great stuff and very well managed. One of the smartest decisions they ever made was to let the local law enforcement officers hunt their land. It really helps keep the riff raff and the poaching down.
> 
> Kiskys live near Leon Iowa and they are primarily farmers who have turned a passion for big bucks into an empire. Once again it is about being the right right place at the right time and knowing how to capitalize on it.
> 
> ...


How are you certain that a person can't hardly get over the barrier?:wink:

I heard somewhere that Lee and Tiffany plant 800 acres of food plots each year. Thats awsome, I'm envious.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

These kind of posts always bring out the Communists, the jealous and the entitlement minded numb skulls. The haters who jump out of the woodwork and the guys who wear the"public ground only" title like a badge of honor chime in with their whiny little voices! It's sickening to read how so many hate others who have been successful. Illustrates just how Obama got elected. Merry Christmas!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Not everyone wants to jack with making a business out of hunting! If that is their thing fine, but it would be nearly impossible to buy enough ground to actually control any of the genetics or deer around here. Its a losing battle but I will keep trying. Pretty hard to hang with the 3rd generation farmers with their hand me down farms and $7 corn at 200 bushel an acre! You do the math! Im not bashing at all by the way. Im just speaking the truth and facing reality!


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

snoodcrusher said:


> These kind of posts always bring out the Communists, the jealous and the entitlement minded numb skulls. The haters who jump out of the woodwork and the guys who wear the"public ground only" title like a badge of honor chime in with their whiny little voices! It's sickening to read how so many hate others who have been successful. Illustrates just how Obama got elected. Merry Christmas!


This post cracked me up!........Merry Christmas!


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

snoodcrusher said:


> These kind of posts always bring out the Communists, the jealous and the entitlement minded numb skulls. The haters who jump out of the woodwork and the guys who wear the"public ground only" title like a badge of honor chime in with their whiny little voices! It's sickening to read how so many hate others who have been successful. Illustrates just how Obama got elected. Merry Christmas!


Truer words have never been on spoken here.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

snoodcrusher said:


> These kind of posts always bring out the Communists, the jealous and the entitlement minded numb skulls. The haters who jump out of the woodwork and the guys who wear the"public ground only" title like a badge of honor chime in with their whiny little voices! It's sickening to read how so many hate others who have been successful. Illustrates just how Obama got elected. Merry Christmas!


sad, but so true


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

I just saw an episode the other day where Stan Potts was hunting on the Kisky's land in Weldon, IA


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

We have a trucker, who's family hunt right by the kishy's land. I think I will leave this one alone. But, he says their smiles on tv are fake!!!! Not real nice!!


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

It is public record. They own 5 acres in Henry Co.



ILbowhunter79 said:


> Laksokys own 6000 acres around salem Iowa, all of thier groiund is with 45 minutes of there hunting shack.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

I don't buy this theory.

WHY would someone buy land and then quickly sell it at a loss?? Just to get the hunting rights? Not buying it.



nstrut said:


> Okay, I hunted within miles of Don Kisky's property in southern Iowa. It is prime territory. I talked to many of the locals and depending on who you talk to, the Kisky's are either loved or hated in the area.
> 
> People are always wanting to know about the land they own. Don Kisky isn't worried about that. Guess what he's interested in? The land he controls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

chrisjan_81 said:


> not dogging this comment at all... but if i had the money... i'd buy up as many acres in prime areas as i could...


That would certainly be your right, but ufortunately this is now the prevailing attitude in "hunting". Obtain land . . lock others out . . grow big bucks. The idea of hunting for camaraderie, relaxation, and enjoyment is gone. I remember when the "Whitetail Freaks" series was introduced and they made the statement that you should focus on trophy deer 24x7x365. Other than the entire Busbice clan I can't think of a statement that says more about what is wrong with hunting today. The obsession with deer and big bucks in particular has just about killed off every other form of hunting in a lot of places.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

yes, who still hunts small game now?


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

77chevy said:


> yes, who still hunts small game now?


It is UNBELIEVABLY hard to get access to run my dog. She's a bluetick/blue heeler mix and is a phenomenal squirrel dog. For whatever reason she performs better in pasture woods or reclaimed Ag land than in deep timber. I get turned down all the time, even land I've had permission to deer hunt.

Also, not really related or anything, but the Lakosky's recently bought a good amount of land down the road from me here in Southern IL.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I love a good 6 year old thread in the morning.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

snoodcrusher said:


> These kind of posts always bring out the Communists, the jealous and the entitlement minded numb skulls. The haters who jump out of the woodwork and the guys who wear the"public ground only" title like a badge of honor chime in with their whiny little voices! It's sickening to read how so many hate others who have been successful. Illustrates just how Obama got elected. Merry Christmas!


Post of the year!!!! Well said


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Maxemus said:


> Post of the year!!!! Well said


Not really. Just the typical narrow minded response of someone that can't engage in a reasonable discussion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes it is


Maxemus said:


> Post of the year!!!! Well said


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Great post and spot on .


snoodcrusher said:


> These kind of posts always bring out the Communists, the jealous and the entitlement minded numb skulls. The haters who jump out of the woodwork and the guys who wear the"public ground only" title like a badge of honor chime in with their whiny little voices! It's sickening to read how so many hate others who have been successful. Illustrates just how Obama got elected. Merry Christmas!


----------



## MIbiggame (Aug 28, 2017)

Maxemus said:


> Post of the year!!!! Well said


Post of the decade apparently. :wink:


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

No it's spot on .its a shame that people can't just respect the hard work that brings success to other .im greatful of the opportunities this country has given me ,its up to me to put in the work to get to where I wannabe.


Mr. October said:


> Not really. Just the typical narrow minded response of someone that can't engage in a reasonable discussion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> snoodcrusher said:
> 
> 
> > These kind of posts always bring out the Communists, the jealous and the entitlement minded numb skulls. The haters who jump out of the woodwork and the guys who wear the"public ground only" title like a badge of honor chime in with their whiny little voices! It's sickening to read how so many hate others who have been successful. Illustrates just how Obama got elected. Merry Christmas!
> ...


And that year would be.....2011!


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Some of you guys need to watch what you are saying about these people. I don't understand how you can talk bad about or say you don't like somebody you never met just because they have something you want. They all worked very hard for what they have and earned every single inch of the property they own. They paid their good hard earned money for it just like you would do if the opportunity was there. More power to them. This is a free country, make your own choices.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

How does one go about digging up a post that is 6 years old with this subject and then post on it? I mean, you have to actively search for it or one of the key phrases.... 

Then the others who post without actually looking at the date stamps... "post of the year".. classic. What seemed to be inferred by that comment is some relation to the current political climate in this country.. check the date stamps before you blast out a post....


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I did not care about the date stamp


kscumminsdriver said:


> How does one go about digging up a post that is 6 years old with this subject and then post on it? I mean, you have to actively search for it or one of the key phrases....
> 
> Then the others who post without actually looking at the date stamps... "post of the year".. classic. What seemed to be inferred by that comment is some relation to the current political climate in this country.. check the date stamps before you blast out a post....


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

are you talking about the Whitetail Jurassic parks in IOWA?


----------



## Disco89 (Oct 17, 2017)

The Lakosky's have applied for and accepted in $52,000 in farm welfare. Kisky's applied for and accepted $700,000. Drury's over $400,000. This is up to 2014 information. 

Just sayin' for those who say they built it on their own, etc. Not really. No man is an island. The taxpayers have helped them build their wildlife habitat (conservation programs) and plant/harvest food plots (crop subsidies) buy equipment and make payments on the land they purchased or to purchase/lease even more. If they did it themselves, awesome zero complaints, but they haven't.

There are millions of farmers who could, but don't take in any farm welfare. Typically they are small single-family farmers. The kind that are being driven out, bought out by the corporate -style farm owners who are often taking in every dime of welfare that they can. 

Our Dept. of Ag has things upside down IMO. If you own/farm thousands of acres, you really shouldn't be needing (or getting) welfare, if you are in financial constraints, then downsize. Sell off 500 acres. We should assist the small/new/upstart farmers to a higher degree. Farms 500 acres or less for example. 100 cows or fewer. Help keep family farms a healthy and viable part of our society. I believe this would be more beneficial to our local economies, than the direction we are currently heading.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Had drinks with the Kisky's, they started off as farmers and just became famous deer hunters... They worked for it... Good people for sure... some of the most down to earth... Like Ralph and Vicki... Spent some time with them as well.... met the others but never hung out with them, but hate seeing people bash them because good fortune went to them and they get to hunt for a living...


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Disco89 said:


> The Lakosky's have applied for and accepted in $52,000 in farm welfare. Kisky's applied for and accepted $700,000. Drury's over $400,000. This is up to 2014 information.
> 
> Just sayin' for those who say they built it on their own, etc. Not really. No man is an island. The taxpayers have helped them build their wildlife habitat (conservation programs) and plant/harvest food plots (crop subsidies) buy equipment and make payments on the land they purchased or to purchase/lease even more. If they did it themselves, awesome zero complaints, but they haven't.
> 
> ...


I read the other day that more than 80% of the farmland in Iowa is now being farmed by someone other than the owner. The family farm is dead and it's a shame. Big government and farm programs bought and paid for by liberal lawmakers funneling cash cows to farmers who made bad credit decisions when the farm economy is good is part of the problem. A good friend of mine owns about 600 acres, and farms about another 600. He has a big net income, more than I'll ever see, and still gets a check from the government for about $100k per year. Like the old joke goes, "how does a farmer double his income? He puts up another mailbox." A fair number of farmers are cash poor and land rich, but not most of them any more.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

invest in farmland? maybe we cant get into DVD players later this year.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Disco89 said:


> The Lakosky's have applied for and accepted in $52,000 in farm welfare. Kisky's applied for and accepted $700,000. Drury's over $400,000. This is up to 2014 information.
> 
> Just sayin' for those who say they built it on their own, etc. Not really. No man is an island. The taxpayers have helped them build their wildlife habitat (conservation programs) and plant/harvest food plots (crop subsidies) buy equipment and make payments on the land they purchased or to purchase/lease even more. If they did it themselves, awesome zero complaints, but they haven't.
> 
> ...


They are just taking advantage of programs that are out there. Any one of us could do the same and probably would given the opportunity. They are still taking risks many of us are not willing to take.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> Free country....outbid them...buy your own. They did


That’s what I am thinking. Start a business, take prudent risks, make money and buy land.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> Free country....outbid them...buy your own. They did


Agree!! This is America. Anyone can do what these folks have done. They are great people. Jealousy rears it's ugly head...


----------



## garman (Oct 22, 2014)

I have to agree with Disco89, many ranchers, farmers, plain landowners take advantage of our tax dollar...then refuse to open the land for hunting or charge a huge amount of money hunt it. The same people that defend this behavior are the same ones that screw and yell about government assistance to the poor and homeless. Not jealous just pointing out the hypocrisy in all of it. As well as these threads always surprise me, I have a belief if that is the way they want to hunt they can, it does not bother me. I may even do it sometime (owning a small piece of land). In the early 90's I should have and never did. Anyway those that do this continue to push the hunting recruitment to smaller and smaller numbers due to lack of hunting opportunities. Just my opinion. Now before the bashers start, I have nothing against Kinsky, Drury, Cianciarillo's, etc. They do a lot of offset recruitment in other ways, and I do not believe in hand outs.


----------



## Disco89 (Oct 17, 2017)

I wasn't trying to bash these people, just trying to set the record straight. They did it, and continue to do it with the help of thousands of $$$$ of public assistance. Once again, there are plenty of farmers do not take any assistance on top of their regular income. 

The Drury's and Kiskys were brought up within farm families and didn't have to start out searching for land to buy or hunt. They had it, started selling videos, and expanded. So to say they did it on their own, really isn't true. They weren't two city kids who went out, found and bought land with paper route money. They were on quality hunting property before they ever began hunting and filming. I can't comment on some of the others out there like Ralph and Vicki. I'm not as aware of their background.


----------



## DwayneEnsign (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't think either one of them woke up one morning in possession of prime hunting land. I know Lee is/was an engineer in upper management, and decided to walk away from it to become a farmer. Tiffany worked as a flight attendant and they lived in their barn until Lee could get the farming operation started.

IMO, both are hard working families that had a dream, had the guts to pursue it, and succeeded.


----------



## JNH (Mar 27, 2009)

So I’m guessing the fact that Mark Drury started built and then sold MAD calls and Terry is an engineer that owns his on construction/ land development company. They didn’t always have the big farm either. They started out buying small tracts of 40-80 acres and hunting it smart to kill big bucks. Their first bigger farm was like 200 acres in IL. I believe they hit a gold mind for timing the outdoor industry boom and were able to take advantage of lower land prices at the time as well. I’m not a fanboy but the dudes can not only build prime properties but kill the big boys when they grow them. I have a hard time faulting someone for living my American dream.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

77chevy said:


> It is public record. They own 5 acres in Henry Co.


Lol...the first farm they bought like 15 years ago was 80 acres....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilotpip (Jul 4, 2016)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> I read the other day that more than 80% of the farmland in Iowa is now being farmed by someone other than the owner. The family farm is dead and it's a shame. Big government and farm programs bought and paid for by liberal lawmakers funneling cash cows to farmers who made bad credit decisions when the farm economy is good is part of the problem. A good friend of mine owns about 600 acres, and farms about another 600. He has a big net income, more than I'll ever see, and still gets a check from the government for about $100k per year. Like the old joke goes, "how does a farmer double his income? He puts up another mailbox." A fair number of farmers are cash poor and land rich, but not most of them any more.


Farm subsidies (welfare) have always been the realm of the red team. You don't bite the hand that elects you.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

PSEXS said:


> wow 6000 acres..."drools"


Me too!!


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

goathollow said:


> As the owner of a business that I started from scratch withot a dime of an money from anyone (except for the bank loan on which I had put up my house and car as collateral), and the owner of a measley 72 acres of hunting ground that I scrimped and saved to pay for, I take my hat off to both the Kriskys and the Laskowsky's. All the more power to them. They built a business model that works well and at some point in time (including the present) have a great deal at risk (payroll, taxes, bank loans, equipment loans, insurance liability, etc.) to do what they do. They are one scandal, accidental or intentional law violation away from losing everything they have and their business going down the drain and a number of people who depend on them for incomes are out of work. Is not all as tied-up-in-a bow neat as it appears on TV. Until one has started, run and taken the risks of being in business one shouldn't belittle the efforts of those who have. Just my opinion of course.


So well said, goathollow!


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

snoodcrusher said:


> These kind of posts always bring out the Communists, the jealous, and the entitlement-minded numb skulls. The haters who jump out of the woodwork and the guys who wear the "public ground only" title like a badge of honor chime in with their whiny little voices! It's sickening to read how so many hate others who have been successful. Illustrates just how Obama got elected. Merry Christmas!


Agreed!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I think the truth is somewhere in the middle. I'm not jealous one bit of those that created their own success, or some that were born into it. Opportunities come in many forms. BUT, I think most can agree that buying/leasing up 1000s of acres does nothing to help the hunting community overall. When a kid can't find a place to go shoot a doe, we got problems.


----------



## pilotpip (Jul 4, 2016)

I've met the Drurys on several occasions. They're all very down to earth, and self made. I'm impressed with what they've done, and how they've changed the way the industry is. However, all that land, all that managing, film production and editing: It's a job. Matt made a great comment on the 100% wild podcast about how he didn't hunt for years because all of the stuff he did growing up was on film, and he didn't have fun. I worked in the office for DOD for several years before he started hunting again as a result. 

This is my leisure activity. I don't think I would enjoy it as much if it became work. I'm a firm believer in never allowing your hobby to become your job. I burned out on a career because of that.


----------



## Disco89 (Oct 17, 2017)

I disagree. 
It is posts like this that bring out the "they did it all on their own, American Dream!" type of people, who simply do not pay attention to the actual details, but only the fringes. 
As I said, the Drury's and Kisky's were of farm families. They had private hunting land, be that owned by parents, uncles, etc prior to making it with calls and videos. They then bought their own land, while still having access to more acreage. They used public money to help work and pay for the land and their equipment. Look up Drury in the EWG database (https://farm.ewg.org/search.php?fips=17000&regionname=Illinois) for MO and Mark and Terry are the two top recipients of public farmfare. They are followed by a slew of relatives in both MO and IL. Asking for and receiving tens of thousands of dollars in welfare is what is common for their entire family. They DID NOT do it "on their own". I like the guys, I like their shows, I think they make good products, and they make some very good shots on very good deer. But to ignore the reality that they have had way more public assistance than the average farmer (58% of MO farmers DO NOT use farmfare), and way more than 20 other families who use food stamps to get by, is simply pretending that kryptonite isn't a weakness of Superman. IMO they could have made it on their own, like other farmers, but they didn't. Let's call it like it is.


----------



## JNH (Mar 27, 2009)

So if you look at their detail most of their money comes from conservation subsidies, so you are saying that they should not have enrolled or taken the money offered through programs designed to help improve wildlife habitat? My dad is on that list for mo so I guess I should let him know all the hard work and sacrifice he has put in making his 160 acres the best it can be is a worthless because he took advantage of the conservation programs to help build the habitat. He should give back that 10k and feel pretty low for even taking it. Lol these guys are doing the same thing just on a much larger scale. I think they would be idiots if they didn’t.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

goathollow said:


> As the owner of a business that I started from scratch withot a dime of an money from anyone (except for the bank loan on which I had put up my house and car as collateral), and the owner of a measley 72 acres of hunting ground that I scrimped and saved to pay for, I take my hat off to both the Kriskys and the Laskowsky's. All the more power to them. They built a business model that works well and at some point in time (including the present) have a great deal at risk (payroll, taxes, bank loans, equipment loans, insurance liability, etc.) to do what they do. They are one scandal, accidental or intentional law violation away from losing everything they have and their business going down the drain and a number of people who depend on them for incomes are out of work. Is not all as tied-up-in-a bow neat as it appears on TV. Until one has started, run and taken the risks of being in business one shouldn't belittle the efforts of those who have. Just my opinion of course.


So much for one law violation taking them down


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

tackscall said:


> goathollow said:
> 
> 
> > As the owner of a business that I started from scratch withot a dime of an money from anyone (except for the bank loan on which I had put up my house and car as collateral), and the owner of a measley 72 acres of hunting ground that I scrimped and saved to pay for, I take my hat off to both the Kriskys and the Laskowsky's. All the more power to them. They built a business model that works well and at some point in time (including the present) have a great deal at risk (payroll, taxes, bank loans, equipment loans, insurance liability, etc.) to do what they do. They are one scandal, accidental or intentional law violation away from losing everything they have and their business going down the drain and a number of people who depend on them for incomes are out of work. Is not all as tied-up-in-a bow neat as it appears on TV. Until one has started, run and taken the risks of being in business one shouldn't belittle the efforts of those who have. Just my opinion of course.
> ...


lol right.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

lol


----------

